# gold plated schwinn



## spoker (Feb 7, 2020)

gold plated,not mine,won in contest in the 70s


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 7, 2020)

Possibly, one of the Buster Brown bikes?


----------



## 1motime (Feb 7, 2020)

Gold plating or Candy Gold paint?  Cool bike!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 7, 2020)

1motime said:


> Gold plating or Candy Gold paint?  Cool bike!




It had the real thing.


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 8, 2020)

spoker said:


> gold plated,not mine,won in contest in the 70sView attachment 1136708




hat tip @Miyata FL. for this advertisement.


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 8, 2020)

You can buy a solution at a jewelry making shop , that will gold plate metal, the last time I was in the supply store it was 150.00 a quart,


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## barneyguey (Feb 8, 2020)

Here's a little better copy of the fist  ad


----------



## 1motime (Feb 8, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> Here's a little better copy of the fist  ad
> View attachment 1136932



1954!!


----------

